# The Dead Don't Die



## Veho (Apr 2, 2019)

Directed by _Jim Jarmusch_ and starring Chloë Sevigny, Adam Driver, Tilda Swinton, Steve Buscemi, Bill Murray, Tom Waits and Danny Glover. Is it a biographical drama rife with metaphor, symbolism and meaning? 

Nope, it's a zombie comedy. 


​


Provided this isn't an elaborate April Fools' prank, this is going to be... interesting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2019)

Tom Waits in a zombie film and overseen by Jim Jarmusch? Hopefully cinemas still exist by the time this arrives.


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

Hella down for this! Looks like a blast. Normally I'm tired of the zombie genre but love zombie comedies.


----------

